

Ask HN: Preventing Freemium Abuse - gce

In the early stages of creating a web and wanted to ask HN what they thought about a potential problem.<p>How do I prevent malicious use of my freemium option? For this particular app, freemium use will incur costs on my behalf. I'm ok with footing for the bill for potential subscribers. But what about users who abuse the service for their entertainment.
======
wmf
Using the free plan isn't abuse. If your business model cannot support a free
plan, don't have one.

